# διαρκές αδίκημα



## Count Baltar (Mar 6, 2011)

έγινε η φοροδιαφυγή... Εμείς πώς το μεταφράζουμε αυτό; Πληζ;


----------



## Themis (Mar 6, 2011)

Δεν το ξέρω, αλλά θα μου φαινόταν λογικό ένα lasting offence.


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 6, 2011)

Το continuous offence έχει αρκετά ευρήματα.

Το' χει και το λεξικό του Χιωτάκη, αλλά ως διαρκές / κατ' εξακολούθηση έγκλημα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 6, 2011)

Και εδώ continuous, με αναφορές και σε γερμανική ορολογία.


----------



## nickel (Mar 6, 2011)

Να ξεκαθαρίσουμε πρώτα στα ελληνικά τι είναι _διαρκές αδίκημα_ και τι _στιγμιαίο_, αφού δεν μας βοηθούν τα λεξικά μας; Παραθέτω:
«...της φοροδιαφυγής, η οποία καθίσταται διαρκές αδίκημα — δηλαδή δεν θα παραγράφεται και θα υπόκειται σε διαδικασία αυτοφώρου». 

Έχει δηλαδή να κάνει με τη διαδικασία παραγραφής, το statute of limitations; Και πώς θα το πούμε στα αγγλικά έτσι που να το καταλαβαίνει ο Αγγλοσάξονας; Καταλαβαίνει αν βάλουμε απλώς μια αγγλική απόδοση τού _διαρκής_ — _continuous_, _lasting_ ή _continual_ που έχει το λεξικό Κοραής; Ή θα πρέπει να κοιτάξουμε για περίφραση;


----------



## Themis (Mar 6, 2011)

Το διαρκές αδίκημα είναι ίσως ελληνική επινόηση. Το continuous αναφέρεται μάλλον σε συρροή αδικημάτων ίδιας φύσης που αντιμετωπίζονται ως όλο. Αυτό υπάρχει σε όλα τα δίκαια. Το ελληνικό διαρκές αδίκημα σημαίνει ότι η τέλεσή του δεν λογίζεται ότι έχει ολοκληρωθεί παρά μόνο εφόσον εκλείψει το (αξιόποινο) αποτέλεσμα, χωρίς να χρειάζεται να έχει διαπραχθεί άλλη αξιόποινη πράξη ίδιας φύσης. Εξάλλου, δεν είναι τυπικά ακριβές να πούμε ότι δεν παραγράφεται. Απλώς, για να αρχίσει να μετράει η προθεσμία της παραγραφής, πρέπει να τεθεί το terminus ante quem, και αυτό ακριβώς αποκλείει ο χαρακτηρισμός του αδικήματος ως διαρκούς.
Όλα αυτά εντελώς πρόχειρα και χωρίς ψάξιμο, γιατί μερικοί-μερικοί δουλεύουν και την Κυριακή. Ρογήρε, σώσε μας! Και μη μας κρατάς κακία που μιλάμε για "αδικήματα" και όχι για "εγκλήματα".


----------



## nickel (Mar 6, 2011)

Themis said:


> Όλα αυτά εντελώς πρόχειρα και χωρίς ψάξιμο, γιατί μερικοί-μερικοί δουλεύουν και την Κυριακή.


Πολλοί δουλεύουν πλέον και την όγδοη ημέρα της εβδομάδας.


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 6, 2011)

Ειδικά σήμερα είναι πολύ δύσκολο να σας σώσω... :)

και γιατί να κρατήσω κακία για τα αδικήματα, αντί εγκλημάτων; Κι εγώ αδικήματα θα έλεγα...

Μάλλον ελληνική πατέντα έχουμε (οι παλαιότεροι θα θυμούνται και τη σχετική βαβούρα με το στιγμιαίο της χούντας), κι εγώ έτοιμη λύση δεν γνωρίζω. Απλά θα έριχνα στο τραπέζι το πολύ απλό (σόρρυ για τις κακόηχες κι ανέμπνευστες επαναλήψεις :) ) "*continuing*".


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 6, 2011)

Τελικά απ' ότι φαίνεται τα πιο απλά είναι και τα πιο σωστά.

Άραγε το one time offence μπορεί να αποδόσει το στιγμιαίο αδίκημα ή είναι τελείως άλλο πράγμα;


----------



## nickel (Mar 6, 2011)

Μπορεί να μην έχει καμιά σχέση με τα δικά μας, αλλά έχει ενδιαφέρον για αγγλικές μικροδιαφορές:

*Continuing and Continuous Offences*

There is very real distinction between the two classifications and they must not be confused:

a continuing offence is one criminal activity which lasts over a period of time. Conspiracy is an example of a continuing offence which can be said to be committed by those involved throughout the planning stage. A continuing offence can be indicted as taking place 'between' two dates or on 'divers days between ...'. If you ask yourself whether the total activity relates to one offence only and the answer is 'yes' then it is likely that the offence is a continuing one.
the concept of a continuous offence is a legal device to deal with a different situation. The practice permits the charging in one count of a series of offences of the same type in circumstances where it is not possible to state which particular activity occurred at any particular time. For example, in R v Cain (1983) Crim. L. R. 802 (Archbold 2009 1-143) the defendant had been found in possession of a quantity of goods stolen from his employer over a period of time with no evidence to establish when each item had been taken. There was nothing wrong with charging all of the items in a single count. A continuous offence should be charged as occurring 'between' two dates. The use of 'divers days' is not appropriate.
It may be permissible to charge a number of individually identifiable similar charges as one overall count, where the offences involve the same process and the defence case does not distinguish between differing instances.​
Από εδώ: http://www.cps.gov.uk/legal/d_to_g/drafting_the_indictment/#a20


----------



## Themis (Mar 6, 2011)

Απολύτως σχετικό. Αυτό που αποκαλούμε εν Ελλάδι διαρκές αδίκημα δεν αντιστοιχεί στο continuous offence αλλά στο continuing offence. Και το one time offence για αντίθετό του μια χαρά μου φαίνεται. Άλλωστε η ελληνική ορολογία περί διαρκούς και στιγμιαίου δεν νομίζω να είναι επίσημη. Οπωσδήποτε δεν υπάρχει τίποτα τέτοιο στον Ποινικό Κώδικα. Το continuous offence φαίνεται να αντιστοιχεί στο "έγκλημα κατ' εξακολούθηση" (άρθρο 98 ΠΚ).


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 6, 2011)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο Θέμης συνοψίζει άψογα την κατάσταση. :)


----------



## Palavra (May 22, 2012)

Themis said:


> Το continuous offence φαίνεται να αντιστοιχεί στο "έγκλημα κατ' εξακολούθηση" (άρθρο 98 ΠΚ).


Σήμερα έψαχνα για μια απόδοση του _κατ' εξακολούθηση_, και συγκεκριμένα του όρου _κατ' εξακολούθηση κλοπή._ Όλα τα ευρήματα από ΕΕ συμφωνούν με την πρόταση του Θέμη, τον οποίο ευχαριστώ με καθυστέρηση περίπου 1 χρόνου :)


----------



## Themis (May 23, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Όλα τα ευρήματα από ΕΕ συμφωνούν με την πρόταση του Θέμη, τον οποίο ευχαριστώ με καθυστέρηση περίπου 1 χρόνου :)


Σαν το παλιό καλό κρασί οι συζητήσεις μας. Ωριμάζουν και αναδεικνύουν όλο το άρωμά τους. Πριν από σας για σας = Λεξιλογία.

Υ.Γ. Αυτό βέβαια δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να κόψουμε το παλιό καλό κρασί και να αρκεστούμε στη Λεξιλογία!


----------



## Palavra (May 23, 2012)

Themis said:


> [...]Υ.Γ. Αυτό βέβαια δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να κόψουμε το παλιό καλό κρασί και να αρκεστούμε στη Λεξιλογία!


Αυτά τα δύο συνδυάζονται και δημιουργούν ιδανικές συνθήκες γλωσσοαμπελοφιλοσοφοσυζήτησης


----------

